
Why cyberslacking makes you the company’s most valuable employee - joelhaus
http://www.torontolife.com/daily/informer/from-print-edition-informer/2011/03/03/not-safe-for-work-why-cyberslacking-makes-you-the-company%E2%80%99s-most-valuable-employee/
======
kylelibra
The entire article can be summed up with this line "And if that worker feels
spied on and censored, surveilled and suspected, he will resent it, and his
boss, and the company, and life at work will be that much harder for all."

The title doesn't really have much to do with the article itself. Misleading
linkbait probably designed for just the type of people the article describes.

